# دراسة علمية عامة عن البترول



## محسن 9 (30 أغسطس 2006)

*دراسة**علمية**عامة**عن**البترو**ل*​*النفط (البترول* *النفط* *أو* *البترول** (**كلمة* *مشتقة* *من* *الأصل* *اللاتيني** "**بيترا**" **والذى* *يعنى* *صخر**," **أوليوم**" **والتى* *تعنى* *زيت**), **ويطلق* *عليه* *أيضا* *الزيت* *الخام**, **كما* *أن* *له* *إسم* *دارج** "**الذهب* *الأسود**", **وهو* *عبارة* *عن* *سائل* *كثيف**, **قابل* *للإشتعال**, **بني* *غامق* *أو* *بني* *مخضر**, **يوجد* *فى* *الطبقة* *العليا* *من* *القشرة* *الأرضية**. *
*

من اللغة العربية ("نافت" أو "نافاتا" والتى تعنى قابليته للسريان). وهو يتكون من خليط معقد من الهيدروكربونات, وخاصة من سلسلة الألكانات, ولكنه يختلف فى مظهره وتركيبه ونقاوته بشدة من مكان لأخر. وهو مصدر من مصادر الطاقة الأولية الهام للغاية . والبترول هو المادة الخام لعديد من المنتجات الكيماوية, بما فيها الأسمدة, مبيدات الحشرات, اللدائن. • منشأ البترول المنشأ الحيوي ينظر معظم الجيولوجيين إلى الزيت الخام, مثل الفحم والغاز الطبيعي, أنه ناتج من تأثير الضغط والحرارة على النباتات القديمة على مر العصور الجيولوجية. وطبقا لهذه النظرية, فقد تكون البترول من تحلل بقايا الحيوانات البحرية ونباتات ما قبل التاريخ. وبمرور قرون عديدة فإن هذه المادة العضوية, إختلطت بالطين, ودفنت تحت طبقات رسوبية من المواد. وأدت الحرارة والضغط الشديدين ألى تحول هذه الحيوانات والنباتات إلى مادة شمعية تسمى كيروجين, وإلى هيدروكربونات سائلة وغازية فى عملية تعرف بالتطور التدهوري. وإنتقلت هذه المادة خلال طبقات الصخور المجاورة حتى تم إحتجازها تحت الأرض فى صخور مسامية تسمي المستودعات, مكونة حقل زيت, والتي يمكن إستخلاص السائل منها بالحفر ثم الضخ. المنشأ غير الحيوي توماس جولد كان أكثر العلماء الغربيين تأييدا للنظرية الروسية-الأوكرانية المنشأ الغير حيوي للبترول. وهذه النظرية تفترض ان كميات ضخمة من الكربون الموجود طبيعيا على الأرض, بعضه فى شكل هيدروكربونات. ونظرا لأن الهيدروكربونات أقل كثافة من الموائع المسامية, فإنه يتجه للأعلى. وتحوله أشكال الكائنات الدقيقة إلى ترسبات هيدروكربونية عديدة. وأثبتت حسابات الديناميكا الحرارية والدراسات العملية أن "إن-ألكانات" (المكون الرئيسي للبترول) لا تنتج تلقائيا من الميثان فى الضغوط الموجودة فى الأحواض الرسوبية, وعلى هذا فإن نظرية المنشأ الغيرحيوي للهيدروكربونات تفترض التكون العميق (أسفل 200 كم) . تركيب البترول أثناء عمليات التصفية, يتم فصل الكيماويات المكونة للبترول عن طريق التقطير التجزيئي, وهو عملية فصل تعتمد على نقط الغليان النسبية (أو قابلية التطاير النسبية). المنتجات المختلفة (بالترتيب طبقا لنقطة غليانها) بما فيها الغازت الخفيفة (مثل: الميثان, الإيثان, البروبان) كالتالي: البنزين, وقود المحركات النفاثة, الكيروسين, الديزل, الجازولين, شموع البرافين, الأسفلت, وهكذا. والتقنيات الحديثة مثل فصل الألوان الغازي, HPLC, فصل ألوان غازي-مطياف كتلة, يمكن أن تفصل بعض الأجزاء من البترول إلى مركبات فردية, وهذه طريقة من طرق الكيمياء التحليلية, تستخدم غالبا في أقسام التحكم في الجودة في مصافي البترول. ولمزيد من الدقة, فإن البترول يتكون من الهيدروكربونات, وهذه بدورها تتكون من الهيدروجين, والكربون, وبعض الأجزاء غير الكربونية والتي يمكن أن تحتوي على النيتروجين, الكبريت, الأكسجين, وبعض الكميات الضئيلة من الفلزات مثل الفاناديوم أو النيكل, ومثل هذه العناصر لا تتعدى 1% من تركيب البترول. وأخف أربعة ألكانات هم: ميثان CH4, إيثان C2H6, بروبانC3H8, بيوتان C4H10. وهم جميعا غازات. ونقطة غليانهم -161.6 C° و -88 C° و -42 C° و -0.5 C°, بالترتيب (-258.9, -127.5, -43.6, -31.1 F°) مدى السلاسل5-7 C كلها خفيفة, وتتطاير بسهولة, نافثا نقية. ويتم إستخدامهم كمذيبات, سوائل التنظيف الجاف, ومنتجات التجفيف السريع الأخرى. أما السلاسل من C6H14 إلى C12H26 تكون مختلطة ببعض وتستخدم فى الجازولين. ويتم صنع الكيروسين من السلاسل C 10إلى15 C ثم وقود الديزل/زيت التسخين( المازوت) فى المدى من10 C1إلى20 C و يتم إستخدم زيوت الوقود الأثقل من ذلك فى محركات السفن. وجميع هذه المركبات البترولية سائلة فى درجة حرارة الغرفة. زيوت التشحيم والشحم شبه الصلب (بما فيه الفزلين) تتراوح من16 C إلى20 C السلاسل الأعلى من20 C تكون صلبة, بداية من شمع البرافين, ثم بعد ذلك القطران, القار, الأسفلت. مدى درجات الغليان لمكونات البترول تحت تأثير الضغط الجوي في التقطير التجزيئي بالدرجة المئوية: • إثير بترول: 40 – 70 C° يستخدم كمذيب • *


----------



## محسن 9 (30 أغسطس 2006)

*يتبع*

_بنزين خفيف: 60 – 100 C° يستخدم كوقود للسيارات • بنزين ثقيل: 100- 150 C° يستخدم كوقود للسيارات • كيروسين خفيف: 120 – 150 C° يستخدم كمذيب ووقود للمنازل • كيروسين: 150 – 300 C° يستخدم كوقود للمحركات النفاثة • زيت الغاز: 250 – 350 C° يستخدم كوقود للديزل / للتسخين • زيت تشحيم: > 300 C° يستخدم زيت محركات • الأجزاء التبقية: قار, أسفلت, وقود متبقي إستخلاص البترول بصفة عامة فإن المرحلة الأولى فى إستخلاص الزيت الخام هى حفر بئر ليصل لمستودعات البترول تحت الأرض. وتاريخيا, يوجد بعض أبار البترول فى أمريكا وصل البترول فيها للسطح بطريقة طبيعية. ولكن معظم هذه الحقول نفذت, فيما عدا بعض الأماكن المحدودة فى ألاسكا. وغالبا ما يتم حفر عديد من الآبار لنفس المستودع, للحصول على معدل إستخراج إقتصادي. وفى بعض الآبار يتم ضخ الماء, البخار, مخلوط الغازات المختلفة للمستودع لإبقاء معدلات الإستخراج الإقتصادية مستمرة. وفى حالة أن الضغط تحت الأرض فى مستودع الغاز كافي, عندها سيجبر الزيت على الخروج للسطح تحت تأثير هذا الضغط. الوقود الغازي أو الغاز الطبيعي غالبا ما يكون متواجد, مما يزيد من الضغط الموجود تحت الأرض. وفى هذه الحالة فإن الضغط يكون كافى لوضع كمية كافة من الصمامات على رأس البئر لتوصيل البئر بشبكة الأنابيب للتخزين, وعمليات التشغيل. ويسمى هذا إستخلاص الزيت المبدئى. وتقريبا 20% فقط من الزيت فى المستودع يمكن إستخراجه بهذه الطريقة. وخلال فترة حياة البئر يقل الضغط, وعند حدود معينة لا يكون كافيا لدفع الزيت للسطح. وعندها, لو أن المتبقى قى البئر كافي إقتصاديا, وغالبا ما يكون كذلك, يتم إستخراج الزيت المتبقي فى البئر بطريقة إستخراج الزيت الإضافية. شاهد إتزان الطاقة, وصافي الطاقة. ويتم إستخدام تقنيات مختلفة فى طريقة إستخراج الزيت الإضافية, لإستخراج الزيت من المستودعات التى نفذ ضغطها أو قل. يستخدم أحيانا الضخ بالطلمبات مثل الطلمبات المستمرة, وطلمبة الأعماق الكهربية (electrical submersible pumps ESPs) لرفع الزيت إلى السطح. وتستخدم تقنية مساعدة لزيادة ضغط المستودع عن طريق حقن الماء, إعادة حقن الغاز الطبيعي, رفع الغاز وهذا يقوم بحقن الهواء, ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو غازات أخرى للمستودع. وتعمل الطريقتان معا المبدئية والإضافية على إستخراج ما يقرب من 25 إلى 35% من المستودع. المرحلة الثالثة فى إستخراج الزيت تعتمد على تقليل كثافة الزيت لتعمل على زيادة الإنتاج. وتبدأ هذه المرحلة عندما لا تستطيع كل من الطريقة المبدئة, والطريقة الإضافية على إستخراج الزيت, ولكن بعد التأكد من جدوى إستخدام هذه الطريقة إقتصاديا, وما إذا كان الزيت الناتج سيغطي تكاليف الإنتاج والأرباح المتوقعة من البئر. كما يعتمد أيضا على أسعار البترول وقتها, حيث يتم إعادة تشغيل الآبار التى قد تكون توقفت عن العمل فى حالة إرتفاع أسعار الزيت. طرق إستخراج الزيت المحسن حراريا (Thermally-enhanced oil recovery methods TEOR) هى الطريقة الثالثة فى ترتيب إستخراج الزيت, والتى تعتمد على تسخين الزيت وجعله أسهل للإستخراج. حقن البخار هى أكثر التقنيات إستخداما فى هذه الطريقة, وغالبا مع تتم (TEOR) عن طريق التوليد المزدوج. وفكرة عمل التوليد المزدوج هى إستخدم تربينة (توربينة) غاز لإنتاج الكهرباء وإستخدام الحرارة المفقودة الناتجة عنها لإنتاج البخار, الذى يتم حقنه للمستودع. وهذه الطريقة تستخدم بكثرة لزيادة إنتاج الزيت فى وادى سانت واكين, الذى يحتوى على زيت كثافته عالية., والذى يمثل تقريبا 10% من إنتاج الولايات المتحدة. وهناك تقنية أخرى تستخدم فى طريقة (TEOR), وهى الحرق فى-الموضع, وفيها يتم إحراق الزيت لتسخين الزيت المحيط به. وأحيانا يتم إستخدام المنظفات لتقليل كثافة الزيت. ويتم إستخراج ما يقرب من 5 إلى 15% من الزيت فى هذه المرحلة. طرق أخرى لإنتاج الزيت نظرا للزيادة المستمرة فى أسعار البترول, أصبحت الطرق الأخرى لإنتاج زيت النفط محل إهتمام. وأصلح هذه الأفكار هو تحويل الفحم إلى زيت والتى تهدف إلى تحويل الفحم إلى زيت خام. وكان هذا التصور الريادي من الألمان عندما توقف إستيراد البترول فى الحرب العالمية الثانية ووجدت ألمانيا طريقة لإستخلاص الزيت من الفحم. وكانت تعرف "إيرساتز" ("الإستبدال" باللغة الألمانية), ويقدر أن نصف الزيت المستخدم فى ألمانيا أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية قد كان من هذه الطريقة. وقد تم توقف هذه الطريقة بعد ذلك نظرا لأن تكاليف إنتاج البترول الطبيعي أقل منها. ولكن بالنظر إلى إرتفاع أسعار البترول المستمر, فإن تحويل الفحم إلى بترول قد يكون محل تفكير.وتتضمن الطريقة تحويل رماد الفحم إلى زيت فى عملية متعددة المراحل. ونظريا فإن طن من الفحم ينتج نقريبا 200 لتر من الخام, بمنتجات تتراوح من القار إلى الكيماويات النادرة. تاريخ البترول تم حفر أول بئر للبترول فى الصين فى القرن الرابع الميلادي أوقبل ذلك. وكان يتم إحراق الزيت لتبخير الماء المالح لإنتاج الملح. وبحلول القرن العاشر, تم إستخدام أنابيب الخيرزان لتوصيل الأنابيب لمنابع المياه المالحة. فى القرن الثامن الميلادي, كان يتم رصف الطرق الجديدة فى بغداد بإستخدام القار, الذى كان يتم إحضاره من من ترشحات البترول فى هذه المنطقة. فى القرن التاسع الميلادي, بدأت حقول البترول فى باكو, أذربيجان بإنتاج البترول بطريقة إقتصادية لأول مرة. وكان يتم حفر هذه الحقول للحصول على النفط, وتم وصف ذلك بمعرفة الجغرافي ماسودي فى القرن العاشر الميلادي, وأيضا ماركو بولو فى القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي, الذى وصف البترول الخارج من هذه الآبار بقوله أنها مثل حمولة مئات السفن. شاهد أيضا الحضارة الإسلامية. ويبدأ التاريخ الحديث للبترول فى عام 1853, بإكتشاف عملية تقطير البترول. فقد تم تقطير البترول والحصول منه على الكيروسين بمعرفة إجناسى لوكاسفيز, وهو عالم بولندي. وكان أول منجم زيت صخري يتم إنشائه فى بوربكا, بالقرب من كروسنو فى جنوب بولندا, وفى العام التالي لذلك تم بناء أول معمل تكرير (فى الحقيقة تقطير) فى يولازوفايز, وكان أيضا عن طريق لوكاسفيز. وإنتشرت هذه الإكتشافات سريعا فى العالم, وقام ميرزوف ببناء أول معمل تقطير فى روسيا فى حقل الزيت الطبيعي فى باكو فى عام 1861بئر بترول فى كاليفرونيا, 1938 وبدأت صناعة البترول الأمريكية بإكتشاف إيدوين راك للزيت فى عام 1859, بالقرب م تيتوسفيل - بنسلفانيا. وكان نمو هذه الصناعة بطيء نوعا ما فى القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي, وكانت محكومة بالمتطلبات المحدودة للكيروسين ومصابيح الزيت. وأصبحت مسألة إهتمام قومية فى بدايات القرن العشرين, عند بداية إستخدام محركات الإحتراق الداخلية مما أدى لزيادة طلب الصناعة بصفة عامة على البترول. وقد أستنفذت الإكتشافات الأولى فى أمريكا فى بنسفانيا وأونتاريو, مما أدى إلى "أزمة زيت" فى تكساسا, أوكلاهوما, كاليفورنيا. وبالإضافة إلى ما تم ذكره, فإنه بحلول عام 1910 تم إكتشاف حقول بترول كبيرة فى كندا, جزر الهند الشرقية, إيرانو فينزويلا, المكسيك, وتم تطويرهم لإستخدامهم صناعيا. وبالرغم من ذلك حتى فى عام 1955 كان الفحم أشهر أنواع الوقود فى العالم, وبدأ البترول أخذ مكانته بعد ذلك. وبعد أزمة طاقة 1973 و أزمة طاقة 1979 ركزت وسائل إعلام على تغطية مستويات إمدادات البترول. وقد أدى ذلك لإلقاء الضوء على أن البترول مادة محدودة ويمكن أن تنفذ, على الأقل كمصدر طاقة إقتصادي قابل للحياة. وفى الوقت الحالي, فإن أكثر التوقعات الشائعة مفزعة, وفى حالة عدم تحقق هذه التوقعات فى وقتها, يتم تنحية هذه التوقعات تماما كطريقة لبث الإطمئنان, ومثال ذلك تنحية التوقعات المفزعة لمخزون البترول التى تمت فى السبعينيات من القرن العشرين. ويظل مستقبل البترول كوقود محل جدل. وأفادت الأخبار بالولايات المتحدة (2004) أنه يوجد ما يعادل إستخدام 40 سنة من البترول فى باطن الأرض. وقد يجادل البعض لأن كمية البترول الموجودة محدودة. ويوجد جدل أخر بأن التقنيات الحديثة ستستمر فى إنتاج الهيدروكربونات الرخيصة وأن الأرض تحتوي على مقدرا ضخم من البترول غير التقليدي, مخزون على هيئة رمل قطراني, حقول بيتيومين, زيت طفلي وهذا سيسمح بإستمرار إستخدام البترول لفترة كبيرة من الزمن. وحاليا فإنه تقريبا 90% من إحتياجات السيارات للوقود يتم الوفاء بها عن طريق البترول. ويشكل البترول تقريبا 40% من الإستهلاك الكلي للطاقة فى الولايات المتحدة, ولكنه يشكل تقريبا 2% فقط فى توليد الكهرباء. وقيمة البترول تكمن فى إمكانية نقله, كمية الطاقة الكبيرة الموجودة فيه, والتى تكون مصدر لمعظم المركبات, وكمادة أساسية فى لعديد من الصناعات الكيمياوية, مما يجعله من أهم البضائع فى العالم. وكان الوصول للبترول سببا فى كثير من التشابكات العسكرية, بما فيها الحرب العالمية الثانية حرب العراق وإيران. وتقريبا 80% من مخزون العالم للبترول يتواجد فى الشرق الأوسط, وتقريبا 62.5 % منه فى الخمس دول: المملكة العربية السعودية, الإمارات العربية المتحدة, العراق, الكويت, إيران. بينما تمتلك أمريكا تقريبا 3%. التأثيرات البيئية للبترول للبترول تأثير ملحوظ على الناحية البيئية والإجتماعية, وذلك من الحوادث والنشاطات الروتينية التى تصاحب إنتاجه وتشغيله, مثل الإنفجارات الزلزالية أثناء إنتاجه, الحفر, تولد النفايات الملوثة. كما أن إستخراج البترول عملية مكلفة وأحيانا ضارة بالبيئة, بالرغم من أن (جون هنت من وودز هول) أشار فى عام 1981 إلى أن أكثر من 70% من الإحتياطي العالمي يصاحبه ترشحات كبيرة أى أنه لا يستلزم الإضرار بالبيئة لإستخراجه, وعديد من حقول البترول تم العثور على العديد منها نتيجة للتسريب الطبيعي. كما أن إستخراج البترول بالقرب من الشواطيء يزعج الكائنات البحرية ويؤثر على بيئتها. كما أن إستخراج البترول قد يتضمن الكسح, الذى يحرك قاع البحر, مما يقتل النباتات البحرية التى تحتاجها الكائنات البحرية للحياة. كما أن نفايات الزيت الخام والوقود المقطر التى تتناثر من حوادث ناقلات البترول أثرت _


----------



## محسن 9 (30 أغسطس 2006)

*يتبع*

_على العلاقة التبادلية بين الكائنات الحية (بموت أحد هذه الكائنات) فى ألاسكا, جزر جالاباجوس, أسبانيا, وعديد من الاماكن الأخرى. ومثل أنواع الوقود الحفري الأخرى, يتسبب حرق البترول فى إنبعاث ثاني أكسيد الكربون للغلاف الجوي, وهو ما يعتقد أنه يساهم فى ظاهرة السخونة العالمية. وبوحدات الطاقة فإن البترول ينتج كميات CO 2__ أقل من الفحم, ولكن أكثر من الغاز الطبيعي. ونظرا لدور البترول المتفرد فى عمليات النقل, فإن تقليل إنبعاثات CO__ 2 تعتبر من المسائل الشائكه فى إستخدامه. وتجرى محاولات لتحسين هذه الإنبعثات عن طريق إحتجازها فى المصانع الكبيرة. البدائل هى مصادر الطاقة المتجددة وهى موجودة بالفعل, وإن كانت نسبة هذا الإستبدال لاتزال صغيرة. الشمس, الرياح والمصادر المتجددة الأخرى تأثرياتها على البيئة أقل من البترول. ويمكن لهذه المصادر إستبدال البترول فى الإستخدامات التى لا تتطلب كميات طاقة ضخمة, مثل السيارات, ويجب تصميم المعدات الاخرى لتعمل بإستخدام الكهرباء (المخزونة فى البطاريات), أو الهيدروجين (عن طريق خلايا الوقود, أو الحتراق الداخلي) والذى يمكن إنتاجه من مصادر متجددة. كما أن هناك خيارات أخرى تتضمن إستخدام الوقود السائل الذى له أصل حيوي (إيثانول, الديزل الحيوي). وهناك إتجاه عالمي للترحيب بأى أفكار جديدة تساهم فى إستبدال البترول كوقود لعمليات النقل. مستقبل البترول نظرية قمة هوبرت, تعرف أيضا بإسم قمة بترول, وهى محل خلاف فيما يخص الإنتاج والإستهلاك طويل المدى للزيت وأنواع الوقود الحفرية الأخرى. وتفترض أن مخزون البترول غير متجدد, وتتوقع ان إنتاج البترول المستقبلي فى العالم يجب حتما أن يصل إلى قمة ثم ينحدربعدها ظرا لإستمرار إستنفاذ مخزون الزيت. وهناك كثير من الجدل حول ما إذا كان الإنتاج أو بيانات الإكتشاف السابقة يمكن أن تستخدم فى توقع القمة المستقبلية. ويمكن إعتبار الموضوع ذو قيمة عند النظر لمناطق مفرة أو بالنظر للعالم ككل. فقد لاحظ إم. كينج هوبرت أن الإكتشافات فى الولايات المتحدة وصلت لقمة فى الثلاثينيات من القرن العشرين, وعلى هذا فقد توقع وصول الإنتاج إلى قمته فى السبعينيات من القرن العشري. وإتضح أن توقعاته صحيحة, وبعد وصول الولايات المتحدة لقمة الإنتاج فى عام 1971 – بدأت فى فقدان السعة الإنتاجية – وقد إستطاعت الأوبك وقتها الحفاظ على أسعار البترول مما أدى لأزمة الزيت عام 1973. ومنذ هذا الوقت وصلت مناطق عديدة لقممها الإنتاجية, فمثلا بحر الشمال فى التسعينيات من القرن العشرين. وقد اكدت الصين أن 2 من أكبر مناطق الإنتاج لديها بدأت فى الإنحدار, كما أعلنت الشركية القومية لإنتاج البترول بالمكسيك أن حقل كانتاريل يتوقع أن يصل لقمة إنتاجه عام 2006, ثم يكون معدل إنحداره 14% سنويا. ولأسباب عديدة (يمكن أن يكون عدم الشفافية فى الإبلاغ عن المخزون الحقيقي فى العالم) من الصعب توقع قمة الزيت فى أى منطقة بالعالم. بناءا على بيانات الإنتاج المتاحة, وقد توقع المناصرين لهذه النظرية سابقا بتوقع قمة العالم ككل لتحدث فى الفترة ما بين 1989–1995 أو 1995–2000. وعموما فإن هذه المعلومات المتوقعة كانت قبل الإرتداد فى الإنتاج الذى حدث فى عام بداية الثمانينيات من القرن العشرين, والذى أتبعه تقليل الإستهلاك العالمي, وهو التأثير الذى يمكن أن يكون السبب فى تأخر قمة الزيت النى كانت متوقعة. ويوجد توقع جديد بمعرفة جولدمان ساش بحلول قمة الزيت عام 2007, وبعدها بوقت ما للغاز الطبيعي. وفى قمة الولايات المتحدة التى حدثت عام 1971 , فقد أصبح مفهوما أن قمة العالم لن تلاحظ إلا إذا تبعها قلة ملحوظة فى إنتاج الزيت.وأحد المؤشرات هو ملاحظة النقص الكبيرفى مشاريع الزيت الجديدة فى عام 2005 والتى مفترض أن تبدأ فى الإنتاج عام 2008 وما بعدها. وحيث انه يتطلب أكثر من 4–6 سنوات لأى مشروع بترولي جديد لبدء الإنتاج للسوق, فإنه من المستبعد أن هذا النقص سيتم تعويضه خلال الوقت. وعلى العكس, فإنه لكي يتم تجنب القمة, فإن هذه المشاريع يجب أن لا تنقص فحسب, بل يجب أن تساعد على زيادة الإنتاج العالمي السنوي. _


----------



## محسن 9 (30 أغسطس 2006)

الموضوع منقول وكل الشكر لصاحب الدراسة وللقارىء 
ولاتبخلو لنا بالدعاء


----------



## booooogy (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## krrar (11 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شوان غازي (7 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mahmoud8686 (8 يناير 2007)

موضوع شيق جداً
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## كرافت سعودي (8 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء
 اذا امكن تزويدي بمعلومات وحداتLPG ووحدات أعادة تنشيط العامل المساعد لوحدات تحسين البنزين


----------



## asal_80_77 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر على الكلام الرائع دة


----------



## mahirtelcom (23 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله كل خير
و وفقك الله للخير


----------



## moha2007 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد منلا علي (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*وجود الكبريت في النفط*

شكرا على الموضوع ولكن هناك شائبة مزعجة في النفط وهي الكبريت التي تسبب الكثير من المشاكل البيئية وغيرها , فهل هناك طريقة للتخلص منها شكرا ؟


----------



## م. أبو مجاهد (12 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع ................ ونريد الزيد


----------



## موتو موتو (26 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور:14:


----------



## رؤى ج (2 ديسمبر 2007)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## محمد منلا علي (4 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد بن عمر (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا والسلام


----------



## رنا نور (7 سبتمبر 2008)

Iso3183-/1,2,3 
يرجى من لديه الستاندرات


----------



## ازال اويل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخيِِ


----------



## الكلس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الموضوع جميل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ايليا (15 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد منلا علي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

عفوا لم يتم الاجابة حول شائبة الكبريت


----------



## الكيـــماوي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع 

فعلا صديقي محمد منلا علي ، الكبريت غير مرغوب به في خام البترول
واالنسبة العالمية المسموح بها في عمليات ضبط الجودة للأمزجة والخامات العالمية هي نسبة ضئيلة جداً بأقل من 0.025 ويمكن التخلص منها عن طريق المعالجة بالهدرجة ...

ودمتم ،،


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (27 أكتوبر 2011)

thanx


----------



## مهندس محمدامین (29 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم


----------



## agli (29 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع مهم وجميل ومعلومات قيمة 
شكرا ياأخي


----------



## banak sigin (9 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------

